# A Thank You To Woody and The Site Owner



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Let's all pass on a thanks to Woody for his perseverance to get this forum up and running.

We also need to give the site owner a big thanks for giving us a "Place Of Our Own"

A Big THANK YOU


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done woody!

about bloody time!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers guys, I can't take much of the credit though as many others have played their part in getting it sorted out.

Thanks goes to them too.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

My thanks to everyone, Admin, Mods and members alike. Without a flurry of activity, DIY-EV would be just another dead internet site.

It is one of my twice daily things to peruse. I never seem to be disappointed with content.

The collected knowledge of the members is simply amazing.

Overall, the civility and attitudes are great too (compared to other web sites).

Thanks-Miz


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

mizlplix said:


> Overall, the civility and attitudes are great too (compared to other web sites).


This is one of the biggest assets of the site and the admins deserve a lot of the credit.


----------

